# tres etonné par l'imac G5 2,1ghz



## yabr (15 Décembre 2005)

bonjour
j'annonce tout de suite la couleur..je n'y connais pas grand chose et suis sous mac depuis 1 mois(imac G3 333 160 mo d'occase avec panther)
ce midi suis allé faire un tour chez darty et j'ai fait mumuse avec un magnifique imac G5 2,1 ghz,512MO......
ce qui m'a etonné le plus c'est que je m'attendais à une machine tres rapide et tres reactive....
comme sur mon vieil imac G3 quand je change d'application ou que je tente une action au sein d'une application...la petite roue multicolore...se met a tourner....a chaque fois au moins pendant 20 seconde...comme sur mon antiquité....

pas plus reactif que ça un g5????


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2005)

yabr a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'annonce tout de suite la couleur..je n'y connais pas grand chose et suis sous mac depuis 1 mois(imac G3 333 160 mo d'occase avec panther)
> ce midi suis allé faire un tour chez darty et j'ai fait mumuse avec un magnifique imac G5 2,1 ghz,512MO......
> ce qui m'a etonné le plus c'est que je m'attendais à une machine tres rapide et tres reactive....
> ...




  

Attends tu crois qu'on a des machines avec lesquelles on se tape la roue mutlicolore dès qu'on bouge une oreille ? 
C'est complètement nul de voir que ce mac est laissé tel que alors qu'il a apparemment un problème.

La ptite route je la vois pas ou presque pas, je peux avoir 20 applications de lancées en même temps, tout est fluide et réactif, alors que j'ai un PM G4 1 ghz.

Je peux pas t'en dire plus, sinon que le mac que tu as essayé ne correspond en rien à la réalité, même si tu vas avoir du mal à le croire, enfin bon on est pas des commerciaux apple payé pour te raconter des cracs non plus ! 

Y a pas un autre magasin où tu pourrais faire de même ?


----------



## benout (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je pense que le MAC que tu as vu ne devait pas être en "pleine forme"...pas étonnant chez Darty le pauvre...
Evidemment, le changement d'applis ou totu autre action "simple" est instantané lorsque tout tourne rond (sauf la roue ...ahahah).
Ben


----------



## pmeignie (15 Décembre 2005)

Salut , 
Je suis avec un imac G5 depuis 1 an..............et avec un peu d'entretien , la roue multicolore n'apparait que très rarement en applications standart et au max 1 à 2 sec .
Il est possible que les 512 Mo de ram soient un peu legers si ça tourne avec qques applications "lourdes" (tiger est assez gourmant en RAM) .J'ai 1Go de RAM.
En plus , je suis sur que mersonne n'a fait le moindre entretien de ce bel imac  
 (caches , autorisations , maintenance ) .
Sinon comparé à mon ibook palourde (466MHz 566 Mo ram) sous X.3.5 , il n'y a pas photo 

Philippe


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux regarder ces vidéos pour te donner un exemple de réactivité sur mon "vieux" pm.

http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/osx/


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2005)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> Je suis avec un imac G5 depuis 1 an..............et avec un peu d'entretien , la roue multicolore n'apparait que très rarement en applications standart et au max 1 à 2 sec .
> Il est possible que les 512 Mo de ram soient un peu legers si ça tourne avec qques applications "lourdes" (tiger est assez gourmant en RAM) .J'ai 1Go de RAM.
> En plus , je suis sur que mersonne n'a fait le moindre entretien de ce bel imac
> ...




Moi j'ai essayé l'imac G5 2 ghz 20 pouces, avec 512 mo de ram, j'ai jamais vu la roue.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2005)

Il faut vraiment que je fasse beaucoup de chose en même temps pour voir la roue multicolore avec mon iMac G5 2,1 Ghz. 

Bref, l'iMac de démo que tu as vu devais avoir un problème.


----------



## yabr (15 Décembre 2005)

c'est rassurant ce que vous dites tous....je pense que chez darty les mac sont delaissés...pas mis en valeur....il y en avait que deux....un mac mini et ce g5.....
je pense que le vendeur informatique ne doit pas vraiment toucher au mac....

ce que j'ai vu de mieux....un G5 chez métro(libre service de gros)
le g5 etait pas allumé....et plein de pousiere....lamentable


----------



## Yanne (15 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux regarder ces vidéos pour te donner un exemple de réactivité sur mon "vieux" pm.http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/osx/


 
Assez impressionants, tes clips, JPTK!  

Je m'interroge pourquoi l'Exposé sur mon mini (pourtant assez comparable à ton PM, ref. ma signature) se met à saccader des que j'ouvre la quatrième fenêtre...:casse:
Est-ce la RAM insuffisante, le DD trop lent, la CG pourrie (la tienne n'est pas beaucoup meilleure, je crois...  )? Manque de maintenance? J'avoue, je ne le redémarre jamais (bah... si, deux fois :style: depuis avril...)


----------



## pmeignie (15 Décembre 2005)

Bin si , par exemple quand j'ouvre iphoto (avec 3000 photos ds le repertoire) la roue apparait fugitivement 
Et moi j'ai qu'un 1.8 GHz  avec un accès DDI un peu buggué)


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Assez impressionants, tes clips, JPTK!
> 
> Je m'interroge pourquoi l'Exposé sur mon mini (pourtant assez comparable à ton PM, ref. ma signature) se met à saccader des que j'ouvre la quatrième fenêtre...:casse:
> Est-ce la RAM insuffisante, le DD trop lent, la CG pourrie (la tienne n'est pas beaucoup meilleure, je crois...  )? Manque de maintenance? J'avoue, je ne le redémarre jamais (bah... si, deux fois :style: depuis avril...)




Ah ouai ? Etrange... ma carte graphique est une 64 mo mais bon mis à part les mo en plus, elle vaut ta CG c'est certain. Après j'ai jamais eu moins de 768 mo de ram donc je sais pas trop... ça va pas plus vite en tout cas avec 768 ou 1,5 go.

Faudrait que j'essaye avec le pwb 1,33, qui est plus proche du mac mini, il a que 512 mo de ram, un DD à 4200 mais une CG de 64 mo également.

4 fenêtres c'est ridicule quand même...
Ca a tjs été le cas ?


----------



## Yanne (15 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 4 fenêtres c'est ridicule quand même...Ca a tjs été le cas?


 
Toujours - je ne sais pas...depuis longtemps - certainement. J'ai trop l'habitude de n'ouvrir que quelques fenêtres à la fois  (reflex d'un utilisateur de l'iMac G3 sous MacOSX  ) alors je ne me suis aperçu qu'au bout d'un moment...:rose: 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que j'essaye avec le pwb 1,33, qui est plus proche du mac mini, il a que 512 mo de ram, un DD à 4200 mais une CG de 64 mo également.


 
Ce serait sympa... Tiens moi au courant


----------



## brome (15 Décembre 2005)

Sur mon mac mini 1,42 GHz 1Go RAM, j'ai pas l'impression qu'Exposé soit saccadé. Avec parfois bien plus que quatre fenêtres.

Une petite piste, peut-être (suite à un article lu sur MacOS X Hints)... est-ce que tu as beaucoup de fichiers ou de répertoires sur le bureau ? En fait, chacun d'eux bouffe des ressources, donc on a tout intérêt à laisser son bureau le plus clean possible.
D'autant plus que je trouve qu'un bureau sans icône est plus esthétique, surtout que sur mac on a d'autre endroits plus pratiques pour ranger des fichiers, ou d'autres manières de lancer des applications (le dock, LaunchBar, Buttler, etc).


----------



## Yanne (15 Décembre 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon mac mini 1,42 GHz 1Go RAM, j'ai pas l'impression qu'Exposé soit saccadé. Avec parfois bien plus que quatre fenêtres.
> 
> Une petite piste, peut-être (suite à un article lu sur MacOS X Hints)... est-ce que tu as beaucoup de fichiers ou de répertoires sur le bureau ? En fait, chacun d'eux bouffe des ressources, donc on a tout intérêt à laisser son bureau le plus clean possible.
> D'autant plus que je trouve qu'un bureau sans icône est plus esthétique, surtout que sur mac on a d'autre endroits plus pratiques pour ranger des fichiers, ou d'autres manières de lancer des applications (le dock, LaunchBar, Buttler, etc).



Salut, brome  
Non, c'est pas ça, j'ai un bureau hyper-clean, juste l'icône de DD...:rose:
Je peux ouvrir (comme JPTK) une quinzaine de petites fenêtres (un quart d'écran) ou bien trois pages entières est ça roule mais une fois la surface totale des fenêtres ouvertes depasse la surface de l'écran x 3, ça commence à perdre la fluidité...Au niveau d'utilisation de RAM et DD - rien à signaler...par contre le proc carbure à fond (Safari + iTunes + Menumeters 15%,WindowServer 80%)                       
                                                                                                                          Content d'avoir résisté à la tentation d'un 20'


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Salut, brome
> Non, c'est pas ça, j'ai un bureau hyper-clean, juste l'icône de DD...:rose:
> Je peux ouvrir (comme JPTK) une quinzaine de petites fenêtres (un quart d'écran) ou bien trois pages entières est ça roule mais une fois la surface totale des fenêtres ouvertes depasse la surface de l'écran x 3, ça commence à perdre la fluidité...Au niveau d'utilisation de RAM et DD - rien à signaler...par contre le proc carbure à fond (Safari + iTunes + Menumeters 15%,WindowServer 80%)
> Content d'avoir résisté à la tentation d'un 20'




80 % pour le windoz server c'est pas normal, je l'ai même pas ce process dans le moniteur d'activité, tue-le pour voir ?

Je viens d'essayer là, avec plusieurs applications d'ouvertes, itunes qui lit, mlmac qui DL, j'ai ouvert 169 fenêtres, et bien déjà elle s'ouvrent assez vite, exposé galère mais s'en sort, la roue colorée apparaît mais pas pendant des plombes, donc voilà c'est bizarre quoi et j'avais toujours pas de process à 80 %. Je suis en train de recharger mon APN, ensuite je ferai une petite vidéo pour vous montrez ça.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2005)

Comme promis, la vidéo, alors oui c'est clair que vous me faîtes un peu halluciner avec vos 4 fenêtres, mac mini ou pas, je suis pas là pour vanter les qualités de mon vieux mac, je suis sûr que le mini peut en faire tout autant. En plus j'ai bien regardé dans le moniteur d'activité, mis à part le finder qui a fait un pic à un incroyable 6 % bah il s'est rien passé du tout. :rateau:

ps : bon ok ce ne sont que des fenêtres du finder, pour info il y avait Mlmac, firefox, itunes, QT, Safari, mail, thunderbird d'ouverts.


----------



## Yanne (16 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis, la vidéo, alors oui c'est clair que vous me faîtes un peu halluciner avec vos 4 fenêtres, mac mini ou pas, je suis pas là pour vanter les qualités de mon vieux mac, je suis sûr que le mini peut en faire tout autant. En plus j'ai bien regardé dans le moniteur d'activité, mis à part le finder qui a fait un pic à un incroyable 6 % bah il s'est rien passé du tout. :rateau:
> 
> ps : bon ok ce ne sont que des fenêtres du finder, pour info il y avait Mlmac, firefox, itunes, QT, Safari, mail, thunderbird d'ouverts.


 
Merci, JPTK, de nous avoir tenu au courant de tes exploits nocturnes  ...

Comme je bosse sur XP, ce n'est que ce soir que je referai "169 fenêtres" avec un spectaculaire "kill" du WindowServer comme scène finale...J'espère que nous le survivrons, mon mini et moi...:affraid: 

Faut dire que mon proc sature très vite et la pizza, je la vois souvent (mais moins que sur l'iMac), je croyais que c'était inévitable étant donné ma configuration, alors tes tests me foutent les boules...


----------



## fredroy (16 Décembre 2005)

Suite à ton poste je viens de faire un test avec mon G5 20", je viens d'ouvrir 14 applications :

Mail, Safari, Firefox,Ichat, Itunes,Temperature monitor,msn, dreamweaver 8, IE, Photoshop CS, Unisson (qui dl), Limewire, Skype, yahoo Messenger...

Toutes ces applications prennent 713 Mo de mémoires...

Je passe de l'une à l'autre sans aucun ralentissement.


----------



## fredroy (16 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux regarder ces vidéos pour te donner un exemple de réactivité sur mon "vieux" pm.
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/osx/



Impresionnant tes vidéos  Je suis nouveau sur MAC (1 mois) tu aurais des astuces à me donner pour optimiser mon 20" G5 ?


----------



## flotifr (16 Décembre 2005)

Je confirme, 80% sur windowsserver, c'est un truc de dingue, ça cloche ! Moi, à fond les bananes, il bouffe 3% du cpu !!!!


----------



## fredroy (16 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, 80% sur windowsserver, c'est un truc de dingue, ça cloche ! Moi, à fond les bananes, il bouffe 3% du cpu !!!!



C'ets quoi exactement windowsserver ?

Car ds ma console il oscile entre 3,40, 5 , 7, 2, 18...


----------



## Yanne (17 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, 80% sur windowsserver, c'est un truc de dingue, ça cloche ! Moi, à fond les bananes, il bouffe 3% du cpu !!!!



Si vous avez envie d'un petit test:
ouvrez 5 fenêtres (dont le moniteur d'activité) et faites jouer l'Exposé (zoom in-zoom out) une dizaine de fois au ralenti (shift+F11). Moi, j'arrive à 80% sans aucun problème :style:                                    Sans shift ce n'est que 60%   :rose: C'est un truc de dingue, je confirme...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

PB12   .. 1.5giga ... 768Mega ... CG 64k
10 fenêtres ouvertes ... exposé sans aucunes saccades


----------



## Yanne (17 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> PB12   .. 1.5giga ... 768Mega ... CG 64k
> 10 fenêtres ouvertes ... exposé sans aucunes saccades



Les différences au niveau du proc et RAM entre nos ordis n'étant pas énormes je soupçonne la CG, l'infâme radeon 9200/32 Mo :sick: qui se demmerde en envoyant tout le boulôt au CPU. À propos, ton CPU était à combien lors du test?
Merci, jo, de ton aide...et bonne nuit


----------



## power600 (17 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux regarder ces vidéos pour te donner un exemple de réactivité sur mon "vieux" pm.
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/osx/


Ah ben forcément, en accélérant les videos :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2005)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben forcément, en accélérant les videos :rateau:




Tu plaisantes j'imagine ?


----------



## power600 (18 Décembre 2005)

Ben non, surement pas.
Un G5 2X2.5 avec une 9600XT peut pas faire ça aussi vite.


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> WindowServer 80%)



J'ai déja eu un problème du genre... Tu peux vérifier que l'apercu des icones est bien décoché comme sur l'image ci-dessous...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, surement pas.
> Un G5 2X2.5 avec une 9600XT peut pas faire ça aussi vite.




Hum bien sûr... les vidéos sont à vitesse normale et c'est bien un PM G4 1 ghz, 1,5 go de ram, CG geforce 4 mx, suffit de regarder le pointeur de la souris pour voir que tout se fait à vitesse normale, tu hallucines


----------



## Yanne (18 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déja eu un problème du genre... Tu peux vérifier que l'apercu des icones est bien décoché comme sur l'image ci-dessous...



Non, non, j'ai essayé, ça ne change rien...toujours 80% au ralenti...:rose:


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, j'ai essayé, ça ne change rien...toujours 80% au ralenti...:rose:




J'ai essayé au ralenti avec une vingtaine de fenêtres, le finder monte à 2 % et j'ai toujours pas de process Windoz server, mais c'est quoi ce truc ??? Tu as essayé de le tuer pour voir ? Tu le sélectionnes et tu appuies sur "quitter l'opération".


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé au ralenti avec une vingtaine de fenêtres, le finder monte à 2 % et j'ai toujours pas de process Windoz server, mais c'est quoi ce truc ??? Tu as essayé de le tuer pour voir ? Tu le sélectionnes et tu appuies sur "quitter l'opération".



C'est un processus système qui gère l'emplacement des fenêtres, l'apercu des icones,...
C'est ce que l'on m'avait répondu à l'époque!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> C'est un processus système qui gère l'emplacement des fenêtres, l'apercu des icones,...
> C'est ce que l'on m'avait répondu à l'époque!!




Oui j'ai le même souvenir d'ailleurs, sauf que là je le vois plus ce process... bizarre.


----------



## flotifr (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai le même souvenir d'ailleurs, sauf que là je le vois plus ce process... bizarre.



En effet bizarre, vu qu'il y a que toi qui ne le voit pas !


----------



## hunjord (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis, la vidéo, alors oui c'est clair que vous me faîtes un peu halluciner avec vos 4 fenêtres, mac mini ou pas, je suis pas là pour vanter les qualités de mon vieux mac, je suis sûr que le mini peut en faire tout autant. En plus j'ai bien regardé dans le moniteur d'activité, mis à part le finder qui a fait un pic à un incroyable 6 % bah il s'est rien passé du tout. :rateau:
> 
> ps : bon ok ce ne sont que des fenêtres du finder, pour info il y avait Mlmac, firefox, itunes, QT, Safari, mail, thunderbird d'ouverts.


 :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

Bah maintenant on sera plusieurs  :


----------



## flotifr (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah maintenant on sera plusieurs  :



Di don ! Oublie pas que cette opération ne t'"appartient" pas ! C'est un processus commun  ! Il faut donc que tu sélectionnes toutes les opérations et non "mes opérations" !   

En même temps, ça me rassure, parceque j'aurais pas bien compris comment tu pouvais t'en passer, toi, le seul ???


----------



## Yanne (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé de le tuer pour voir ? Tu le sélectionnes et tu appuies sur "quitter l'opération".



Tu peux pas le tuer sans fermer la session...


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas le tuer sans fermer la session...



Il faudrait essayer de virer le fichier de préférences, ca marche comme cà pour un finder
qui bouffe les ressources...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Di don ! Oublie pas que cette opération ne t'"appartient" pas ! C'est un processus commun  ! Il faut donc que tu sélectionnes toutes les opérations et non "mes opérations" !
> 
> En même temps, ça me rassure, parceque j'aurais pas bien compris comment tu pouvais t'en passer, toi, le seul ???




Bordel j'avais jamais vu ce truc, merci


----------



## hunjord (18 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bordel j'avais jamais vu ce truc, merci


la...tu me décois....  p'tit joueur


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> la...tu me décois....  p'tit joueur




Même les plus grands ont leur moment de faiblesse :rateau:


----------



## Yanne (19 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait essayer de virer le fichier de préférences, ca marche comme cà pour un finder
> qui bouffe les ressources...


Non, non, c'est le WindowServer qui bouffe... 

Finder, lui, il reste à 0% CPU...


----------



## Sim le pirate (19 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est le WindowServer qui bouffe...
> 
> Finder, lui, il reste à 0% CPU...



Je voulais dire que quand le finder pompe trop, je vire le fichier des préférences, peut-être est ce similaire pour le windowserver ???


----------



## Yanne (19 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire que quand le finder pompe trop, je vire le fichier des préférences, peut-être est ce similaire pour le windowserver ???


Com.apple.windowserver.plist viré, WindowServer à>80%...arghhh


----------



## Sim le pirate (19 Décembre 2005)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Com.apple.windowserver.plist viré, WindowServer à>80%...arghhh



Tu as rebooté ou fermé la session?? Car sinon c'est normal que cela ne cahnge rien...


----------



## hunjord (19 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Même les plus grands ont leur moment de faiblesse :rateau:


Oui, c'est ce que je me dis aussi parfois:rateau:


----------



## Yanne (19 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Tu as rebooté ou fermé la session?? Car sinon c'est normal que cela ne cahnge rien...


 
En effet...non :sick: 
[_mode Michel Denisot on_] Desolé... [_mode Michel Denisot off_] 
Merci de m'avoir rappelé, je essayerai ce soir...


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)

il me suffit de lancer iphoto sur un imac G5 1.9 pour que je récupère cette gentille roue et que tout soit ralenti pendant grosso modo 2 minutes. Expérience faite dans toutes les circonstances 
Idem quand je quitte 

Sinon, tout va bien


----------



## Yanne (19 Décembre 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Tu as rebooté ou fermé la session?? Car sinon c'est normal que cela ne change rien...



Fermer/rouvrir la session ne change rien non plus...:casse:


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

Tu dois avoir plein de swap, moi au bout de quelques jours je redémarre l'ordi et clairement il est plus réactif! 
Fermer la session permet pas de recuperer la RAM.


----------



## Yanne (20 Décembre 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Fermer la session permet pas de recuperer la RAM.



Je ne sais pas si t'as suivi la discussion dés le debut...   Il ne s'agit pas de ralentissement dû à la RAM mais de la saturation du CPU p.e. au moment d'un rédimensionnement répétitif des fenêtres (exposé). Au bout de quelques secondes je parviens à saturer le CPU sans le moindre pageout...


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

ben oui j'ai lu... et tu dis toi même:

 "Est-ce la RAM insuffisante, le DD trop lent, la CG pourrie (la tienne n'est pas beaucoup meilleure, je crois...  )? Manque de maintenance? J'avoue, je ne le redémarre jamais (bah... si, deux fois  depuis avril...)"``

Moi à ta place je me poserais plus trop de questions et j'aurais déjà redémarré depuis longtemps, mais tu fais ce que tu veux! 

 j'ai un Mini 1,4ghz, 1go de RAM, carte vidéo de 32 mo, écran 20"... je redémarre régulièrement, au pire au bout d'une semaine et j'utilise régulièrement Safari, iTunes, Aperçu, Mail, EyeTV en marche, Photoshop, Photoshop Illustrator + 2/3 trucs... au bout d'un moment oui ça peut commencer à ralentir un peu, mais Photoshop CS2 me bouffe une place énorme en mémoire virtuelle et je bosse sur des docs assez lourds.
J'ai fait ton test, je peux aussi atteindre facilement 80% en window server mais ça ne dure que quelques secondes, et sinon il faut que j'ouvre beaucoup plus que 5 fenêtres pour qu'Exposé me paraisse moins fluide (mais ça marche toujours très bien, c'est à dire que c'est moins clean au niveau de l'animation mais je ne perds pas de temps à passer d'une fenêtre d'appli à une autre...).
Pour moi, Safari est une appli dont il faut se méfier au bout de plusieurs jours de surf, car sa cache enfle vite et il perd un peu de sa vigueur. Si on le quitte et on le relance ca va mieux déjà... (mais j'adore Safari de toute manière! 

Ta machine a peut être besoin d'un sérieux nettoyage de cache, d'effectuer les scripts de maintenance (si tu la mets toujours en veille la nuit, ils s'éxécuteront jamais, de réparer les autorisations, de redémarrer plus fréquemment... Tout n'est pas forcément lié, mais ça fera pas de mal...
Au pire peut être que ton disque est hyper fragmenté aussi?! qui sait... Et puis faudrait zapper tous les utilitaires non-Apple ou autre soft de P2P si tu en as.


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2005)

Oui et puis bon si windoz server monte à 80 % temporairement et que ça ne gêne pas le comportement de la machine c'est l'essentiel. J'ai essayé chez moi et en fait ça monte à 60 % mais vu comme le bouzin tourne, je vois pas où est le soucis


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

Exact d'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec Panther, Exposé et mon iBook G3 500, c'etait pas fluide visuellement, mais ça répondait toujours bien!


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

Exact d'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec Panther, Exposé et mon iBook G3 500, c'etait pas fluide visuellement, mais ça répondait toujours bien!


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

Exact d'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec Panther, Exposé et mon iBook G3 500, c'etait pas toujours fluide visuellement, mais ça répondait toujours bien!

EDIT: ca répondait aussi bien que la touche "Envoyer" à 4h du mat  Pardon pour ce triple post!


----------



## Yanne (20 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé chez moi et en fait ça monte à 60 %...





			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ton test, je peux aussi atteindre facilement 80% en window server...


Là vous me réconfortez un peu... et je vous en remercie:bebe: 
Une fois window server éliminé comme éventuelle source de ralentissements, je sêche  : redémarrage: fait, pas d'amélioration, safari: je le relance plusieurs fois par jour, scripts de maintenance: manuellement tous les soirs, autorisations: 3-4 fois depuis avril, les petits softs polluants: j'en ai très peu et plutôt de bonne facture (PS éléments, mac janitor, manumeters, cyberduck, gallerie...), fragmentation: je ne pense pas, j'ai une utilisation très "soft"(jamais plus que 3-4 applis ouvertes pour limiter le swap), encore 25 Go DD libres...Un macuser bien sage, quoi 
D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas la sensation qu'il tourne moins vite qu'au début... 


			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Photoshop CS2 me bouffe une place énorme en mémoire virtuelle et je bosse sur des docs assez lourds


Là, je ne peux que rêver de PS CS2, la moindre transformation sous PSE=pizza géante...:casse: 
Je crois, qu'il ne me reste que deux solutions: 1 Go RAM (ce qui me révolte quand je me souviens ce que j'ai pu faire sous PS 7 sur mon vieux PC de boulôt avec 512 Mo... ) et Onyx. Je crois que je vais commencer par ce dernier (pas con le mec  !)...


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Décembre 2005)

Non mais franchement ton cas est très etonnant! Moi pour avoir cette sensation de ramer faut vraiment que j'utilise de manière intensive Illustrator, Photoshop plus d'autres choses pendant pas mal de temps!
Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais de roue de la mort, mais ça vient surtout après une telle montée en charge et le traitement de docs costauds! La roue de la mort survient surtout après une utilisation prolongée et ralentit un peu le passage d'une appli à l'autre. Si je passe une journée à faire du gros taf sous Photoshop puis soudain je reviens à Illustrator, il est possible que j'ai une latence de 2 sec par rapport à d'habitude pour changer de programme. C'est pas dramatique, mais on le sent davantage ce petit délai.

Autre différence par rapport à ta config, en dehors du 1,42ghz, de 1 go de RAM, je suis sous Tiger 10.4.3 mais pourtant celui-ci est réputé pour être légèrement plus gourmand que Panther (et en plus Dashboard peut davantage bouffer de RAM).


http://www.betalogue.com/2003/03/01/mac-os-x-cpu-usage-puzzling/
J'ai trouvé cette discussion sur un blog d'un MacUser qui avait un usage CPU qui montait très haut de manière inexplicable, dans les commentaires on en arrive à la conclu que mettre à la poubelle ses Préferences finder a fait revenir le truc à la normale mais si tu l'as déjà testé sans succès ca ne résoud pas ton problème. 

En tout cas Photoshop Elements ne devrait pas te faire ramer, globalement Photoshop CS1 ou CS2 est assez réactif chez moi (CS2 l'est un peu plus pour l'interface, la réaction au clic, mais il est un brin plus lourd pour certaines opérations).

Tu n'utilises pas de programme de P2P? J'avais cru comprendre qu'un client eDonkey ou Azureus etait réputé pour pas mal ralentir le mac.
Qu'est ce que tu as comme modem, USB ou ethernet? As tu d'autres périphériques USB connectés (scan, imprimante?). Il y'a un pilote pour un modèle HP je crois qui déconnait sévère sous une certaine version d'OS X et bouffait la puissance même sans utiliser l'imprimante. désolé de ne pas avoir plus de détails précis.

Edit: 2 autres liens avec des disscusions intéressantes sur le sujet, notamment sur le problème des icônes "aperçu de l'image" qui correspondent à un fichier haute résolution et font ramer le finder:
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-123432.html
http://forums.macnn.com/archive/index.php/t-141147.html


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu crois qu'on a des machines avec lesquelles on se tape la roue mutlicolore dès qu'on bouge une oreille ?
> C'est complètement nul de voir que ce mac est laissé tel que alors qu'il a apparemment un problème.
> 
> La ptite route je la vois pas ou presque pas, je peux avoir 20 applications de lancées en même temps, tout est fluide et réactif, alors que j'ai un PM G4 1 ghz.
> ...



tout a fait ,il  y a un blem ...pas forcement grave ...
mais un mac exposé a la fnac ,je suis sur que personne ne le controle...
alors que parfois C tout bete,un simple reboot suffit...


----------



## Yanne (20 Décembre 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> ...désolé de ne pas avoir plus de détails précis...


 
Désolé??? Non mais et puis quoi encore  ? Il me faudra des nuits entières pour digérer tout ça...je bosse jusqu'au très tard, moi...:sleep: 

Quelques précisions pour mieux focaliser notre (votre?) recherche:

J'avoue avoir un petit soft P2P :modo: :modo: :modo: , Cabos. Je ne l'utilise que peu, peut-il bouffer mon CPU tout en restant inactif?

J'ai un modem Ethernet, en USB en permanence je n'ai que l'imprimante Canon S750 et l'écran, qui fait l'office d'un hub.

Cette nuit je vais poubelliser finderplist et décortiquer tes liens...Grand merci, Mick


----------

